# The smell of coolant...after driving.



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

smkn600ctd said:


> Smell is more upfront and on the passenger side.


Given the area, I think the water pump is the most likely suspect.

If it was the driver's side, it would be the water outlet.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd go with water pump or thermostat.


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

How big of a beatch is it to swap out the water pump?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

smkn600ctd said:


> How big of a beatch is it to swap out the water pump?


Not overtly difficult, but there's a 10 year/150k extended warranty on it. Let GM pay for it.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Not overtly difficult, but there's a 10 year/150k extended warranty on it. Let GM pay for it.


Is that for a diesel as well? I think the op has a diesel


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

IndyDiesel said:


> Is that for a diesel as well? I think the op has a diesel


Oh sorry - mobile app and didn't see that. Should still at least be under 5/100 PT warranty then. Probably a more difficult job to get to on the diesel too.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Oops. My advice was based on the gasser. I'm not sure as the diesel has had those kinds of problems.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I think a pump is still a good possibility considering the location. But I have had things as annoying as a slightly loose hose clamp or tiny pinhole leak in a radiator hose not leave much of a trace of coolant either. 

You can shine around the engine bay with a blacklight and see if it will show any coolant accumulating somewhere.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Haven't heard of any bad water pumps on the diesels.


----------

